
Social Media to be included in USCIS Immigration review - harichinnan
http://www.murthy.com/2016/05/02/uscis-reviewing-social-media-accounts-of-applicants/
======
byoung2
This is similar to what the IRS has been doing for a few years now. The IRS is
allowed to review publicly-accesible social media profiles (but not to friend
you or create accounts to get access to private data). I know someone who was
audited and social media was used against him. He was self-employed and dealt
mainly in cash and only reported $30k to the IRS, but they showed social media
posts of his travels to exotic destinations, lavish purchases of motorcycles,
jet skis, and checkins at expensive restaurants as evidence that he was
earning more than he reported. He was able to beat the audit by providing
credit card receipts in his girlfriend's name (she got the points, he gave her
the cash), but the moral of the story is make your profiles private.

